# 125 gallon with no center brace



## staples2485 (Aug 13, 2007)

I was given a 125 and it does not have a center brace should i order a top and replace the old one or is there something else i should do?


----------



## Totalimmortal363 (Jan 10, 2008)

Was it designed to have a center brace to begin with?


----------



## staples2485 (Aug 13, 2007)

it doesnt appear to have.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Older tanks had thicker glass and did not need bracing. One or two braces do help keep lights from falling into a tank.


----------



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

What size glass or is it acrylic? 
If it's glass just silicone a center glass support.
Mcdaphnia is right, older tanks had thicker glass. If it's 1/2" don't worry about it.


----------



## staples2485 (Aug 13, 2007)

yes it is a older tank so should i not worry about adding a brace?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

It would help to measure the glass thickness to determine whether this is indeed an older tank that does not require the center brace.

You should be OK without the brace if the glass is thick enough. Mcdaphnia brings up a very valid point regarding lighting issues. I am assuming this is a 6 foot long tank so unless you are hanging lights over the tank, installing a canopy or buying a 6 foot fixture, you will need to come up with a solution for lighting.

This will also apply to glass lids if you plan on using them.


----------



## staples2485 (Aug 13, 2007)

i just measured the glass and it is 1/2in thick.


----------



## oscars4me (Feb 22, 2009)

I have a fairly new 125 with two braces and the glass is 3/8" thick. If you have a safe place to do it I would try filling it slowly but IMO you should be all set.


----------

